# please post pictures of your favorite horse



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jun 20, 2007)

barn name is Misty, I bought her from Marnie. She is a sweet mare, and a good mom. Her babies re exactly like her. She has a permanent home here.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jun 20, 2007)

Little Wee Lord of the Ring is my miniature horse that is a B sized stallion that I have had since he was 3 months old.

And my favorite Shetland is "Buckeye WCF Classical Story" that is pictured in my advatar that went "Grand Champion Classic Stallion" by all three judges at Ashland at being a yearling.

Thanks...Getitia and Les for letting "Story" come to Coventry Lane to be a part of our family.


----------



## Shari (Jun 20, 2007)

Lord of the Rings is Beautiful!

Mine is Maggie....she is has always has been my favorite and my heart!

I do not have any new photos of her but here are a couple of the older ones. :bgrin


----------



## CKC (Jun 20, 2007)

Every one of the horses in my avatar are my favorites. Can't pick just one.





Kim


----------



## Jill (Jun 20, 2007)

I love all my horses and really wouldn't want to think about giving up any of the ones I have at this time. Each are special in their own ways and I have them each for specific reasons. In my avatar, my two stallions are each pictured 2x and then my other horses are pictured as well.

However, since my horses can't read this thread, I will confess to having a favorite among favorites. That would be my B division show gelding, *Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold*.

Bacardi is 37.25" and a golden palomino. He is a son of Ima Boones Little Buckeroo Too (a/k/a "BTU"), and from what I understand, that may explain a lot about not only him being easy on the eyes but the huge amount of heart he has. He would try and do a headstand if he thought that's what I wanted him to do. He just tries so hard to do what he thinks I want. He also gets jealous if he sees me doing anything with another horse. He always wants to be the one.

I've heard that the BTU horses have an amazing amount of heart and that's a big part of what makes Bacardi so special. Bacardi is very special to me. One of my stallions is a BTU grandson (DunIT) and he is also VERY close to my heart. Then I have a BTU perlino grand daughter I haven't met yet, but hope she has that BTU heart in her, too.

*Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold*




PS twinges of guilt and so much love for this guy, I have to post him as well..... my stallion who is a BTU grandson and has a lot of the personality traits that Bacardi has and some all his own... a royal little stinker but also a big part of my heart. He's a BTU grandson on the top, Yellow Diamond Little Feather on the bottom and a great grandson of Egyptian King. DunIT's AMHR National Top 10 in halter, AMHA Honor Roll in Halter, and multi champion.

*Erica's Gone and DunIT*


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jun 20, 2007)

Well I only have 2 minis so they are both special and my favorited in their own ways too...I really don't think I could chose one over the other...


----------



## Leeana (Jun 20, 2007)

Jill, i have to agree about BTU. I have a BTU grandson and he is the closest thing to a human i can imagine lol. He is the sweetest little guy. He is one that i know for sure will be here for the rest of his days, he is just to special.

Well all my horses are my faverites for different reasons, i really cannot pick just one and say 'here is my faverite'. One may be my faverite because he is the most beautiful and the other may be my faverite because he is just a joy and i am totally in love.

I guess i can share a few ..





As of right now, Chief (LTD's White Chief) would have to be my faverite considering how well he is doing in harness ..i am so proud of him.






Narko because like i said (and like Jill as well), he has to be the sweetest horse i own.






Coco, my first horse. Obvious reasons, he is just an angel.

I dont have any recent pictures of Coco, he has just been busy being the little love bug he is.

I love the others, but those three and my special ones. Everyone has a purpose here.


----------



## HJF (Jun 20, 2007)

Jill and Leeana, Wow, my BTU horse (Ericas Oh Boy aka Mr.) is the best natured horse I've ever been around too



: I love him soo much and he's not been here that long, but it seems like forever. He almost died last fall after nationals and the vet said he didn't have a chance if he didn't fight and have a will to live..he came through and is the happiest fat gelding I know lol. Was hoping to show him in the AMHR futurity, but his mane and tail hasn't grown back yet. I can't say that I have a favorite though..I think they can all be my favorites for different moments for different reasons..I feel too guilty to pick one...


----------



## Devon (Jun 20, 2007)

MCT The wee Man

He is my Favorite that is for sure.


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Jun 20, 2007)

Well since Kid is my only mini, he is definately my fav. He is my fav gelding at the barn, favorite mare has to be Rain, our baby, too bad shes never for sale. And then my favorite stud is Montigo, a buckeroo grandson who I will hopefully be showing next year.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't have 1 favorite horse but on top of the list is Jinx of course.



:






He is just the coolest horse, has plenty of snort and blow, but also is well behaved. He treats his girls good and the foals too. He lets the foals jump on him, bite him, etc., etc., and he never gets mean towards them. If he sees one of the mares gettings after a foal that isn't hers, he moves in and sweeps the foal away to safety. He is truely a unique boy. As far as Jinx & I, Jinx lets me do pretty much what ever I want to him as well, hang on him, take him in the creek, doesn't give any kind of trouble for trims, body clipping, whatever, it doesn't phase him.

Next would be Toy, my yearling B gelding.






He is just a sweet heart and into everything, very comical boy. He expects to be loved on everytime you are in the pasture with him, and if you don't pay him any attention, the next time you are there, he will not leave your side until you acknowledge him. Doesn't make a pest of himself, he just stands there and/or follows you around. I can't wait to show him next year.

Of the girls my favorites are Gracie Lou, her dam Rhythm (Rhythm is also Toy's dam), and Blue.

Gracie Lou






Rhythm






Blue


----------



## EAD Minis (Jun 20, 2007)

*Well my favourite mini would have to be....Roymoondo!!!



:



: ....sure hes my only but hes my first true love and bestest buddy. Hear he is!!



: *


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 20, 2007)

to hard to choose but I can narrow it to 3

*Cozy Corners just gone Bananas * - Gelding= I have the most fun with him

he is a great trail driver and we have taken him in parades with pooh below

sorry this 1st picture is so big






*A& LM's Rompin Codys Chera Pooh*






and our 2 year old Jr Stallion

*Eagles Ring Toyhorse I'm Smokin'*






Banana and pooh in parade


----------



## Kendra (Jun 20, 2007)

Really an unfair question, there are a number that are so important to me!

But the love of my life is Image.



:


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 20, 2007)

Sheryl

I just have to say *Jinx* is more georgeous than ever this year with his coloring change


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jun 21, 2007)

all beautiful!!!

Robin


----------



## Tony (Jun 21, 2007)

My favorite was Little America's D S Incredible. He was what I had dreamed of producing for years. Unfortunately we lost him prematurely at age two, just when he was scheduled to be on the cover of The Miniature Horse World. We went ahead with the plans and put his "dates" on the cover. The only horse to ever be on the cover that wasn't alive.






We, finally, have one that may take his place, but not certain until I start showing him. Incredible and I had a connection that was almost unhuman! He would do anything to please me and showed it in the show ring.

Here is my hope for now, Little America's My Oh My.






He will be making his show debut in Katy the first weekend of July.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 21, 2007)

This is a hard one cause I love them all to pieces!! My stallion is my all time favourite cause he is such a sweetheart and a real character. Here is Levi. Hmmm, the browse thing didn't work for me so here he is again. lol






And then this gal is my most favourite mare. I took this picture on monday and she is VERY pregnant. Love her to pieces.


----------



## Lisa Strass (Jun 21, 2007)

My favorite of favorites... B&L's Rock E Red Alert. He's beyond special and knows it.



: I will forever be thankful to Lee and Barb Martin for selling him to me.









My first mini mare, Circle H Glamour Girl  that I've had her for about 15 years. She and I were AMHA Nationals Champions in Youth Roadster back in the day. This little mare is full of spunk, always has that look in her eye, but is also one of the best behaved horses you'll ever meet.






And one of my new favorites, Martin's Mardi Gras Radiant Redhead. She's a Congress Halter Champion that I've always been fond of, but this winter had a tooth abcess most likely due to a previous injury. Long story short, she had a very difficult surgery at Texas A&M, and I spent weeks nursing her back to health during which time I really became attached. Ask and she'll give her heart out, try to force her, and she'll put you into the wall!!






I can't wait to breed Redhead to Redi someday for another favorite



:


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 21, 2007)

aww man, I can't pick! Each one of ours has their own special quirk that makes them unique... They all hold a special place in my heart..



:


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Jun 21, 2007)

Without a doubt, my yearling leopard boy "I Spot Trouble"! The older he gets, the better his personality gets! Love him!




: When I clipped him about a month ago I thought he'd be a chocolate color, but his spots have since come in black black black!


----------



## Sterling (Jun 21, 2007)

I can't choose just one either...both boys in my avatar each have different personalities that make me laugh and love them both!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 22, 2007)

I love them all but I do have a favorite. It's my 18 year young mare, Goldie. She has a magical power that I just can't explain.

Here is Bar Ls Pot O Gold (pictured at 18):











She is bred to Seahorse Olympian Golden Opportunity for an early '08 foal.


----------



## mad for mini's (Jun 22, 2007)

My favorite guy is my Star , he is my only guy too !






As for the girls .. my favorite short stuff is Phoebe at 28 "






My favorite pinto is Suzie






And my favorite Sierra Dawn grandaughter is Sophie






Oops ! That's my whole herd , sorry but I can't pick just one ! :bgrin


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a favorite horse, and a favorite miniature horse.

My fav horse is my soul mate. Her name is Sassy, and I have had her close to 6 years now. She's done it all, and been there for me through it all. From endurance to horse shows, to packing kids through the woods/ponds/sprinklers, to being my main teaching horse, she is the reason I have a healthy company and a happy barn. She's a morgan/qh cross we think, and right about 14.2/3. She's had two beautiful foals for me, both of which she either hoped a fence or was bred w/out my knowlage! I am so blessed to own her, and my most frevernt hope is that my Own biological children get to learn to ride on her as well!

Sassy and me at my father's house on the water...






Sassy with a student, and Kara on Neo ahead of her, they are both riding in my arena sprinklers!!










My fav mini is Neo, my "He's a Killer, So I sell him Cheap!" pony.

Neo's background is all cloudy, what we Know is that he was a "carousel" pony up in New York for a local fair group. My friends dad bought him, and sold him down here in FL. He was then a quite laid back pony. New owner either beat him or someone at the farm did, and he went down hill. He does Not do well with aggressive pressure, he pushes back! I buy him from her, though my friend, for less then half of what she paid. It took us about 3 months, but he's now perfect! And Boy do I mean Perfect! My Small 7 year old client can get him from his pasture, groom, pick feet, bridle and saddle him with no problems, or ride him bareback... Cantering around my farm playing tag with the bigger kids on their Horses! He's also a lifer, and will again be my kids 'Starter' pony!





Neo and Kara






Neo and Kara bareback


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Jun 22, 2007)

...that would be my gelding, Magic Mans Challenger.

To me...he's gorgeous...inside and out. He's got such a personality and would do anything for me.....


----------

